# Shark Teeth



## Russdaddy (Dec 17, 2018)

A few South Carolina finds from this past spring. The whole family had a blast and we will likely be heading back again soon after all the flooding. Should have some new ones exposed.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Very nice finds. Congrats


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 17, 2018)

Good stuff. Inland finds?


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 17, 2018)

Found a ton of em on the beach, but never been lucky enough to find a meg. Nice haul you got there!!!


----------



## GLS (Dec 17, 2018)

Can you imagine a Megalodon cruising the breakers?  Nice finds.  See some tiger and sands in the mix.  Gil


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 17, 2018)

From what I've read you don't find the big stuff on the beach. We were at Hilton Head and went to the Sand's beach at Port Royal. My daughter has an eye for them.

I was reading about sharks teeth in the areas and read a bit about finding Megalodon and other fossils in the rivers. I'm not sure why there is more in the rivers than in the ocean around these parts.

Girl finds one on the banks of the May River;

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/local/news-columns-blogs/untamed-lowcountry/article116657848.html

Couple black water diving in the Cooper River. The current is so strong you have to jab a screwdriver in the bottom to keep from drifting away.

https://www.fossilguy.com/trips/blackwater-diving-cooper-river/cooper-river-diving-trip-2013.htm

The  "Megalodon Man" died  diving in the Ogeechee River near Savannah;

https://www.theworldslargestsharksjaw.com/


----------



## GLS (Dec 18, 2018)

The river currents cut deep into the strata of earth that hold the teeth.  Dredging the Savannah River accomplishes the same which explains the broken teeth.  Megalodon's descendant modern era shark, the Great White, should be showing up off our coast as they follow the Right Whales southerly to the calving grounds.  The local paper reported a pair 20 miles off the coast of Tybee earlier this month.  This is also the time of the year that Bluefin Tuna show-up off our coast, another Great White morsel.  Gil


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 18, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Good stuff. Inland finds?


They were


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks Guys, the Meg was a good one for sure, my son pulled that one up on his own. Our favorite is the Hemipristis top row left of middle. Great color and size. Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2018)

I saw five Meg teeth, each one would near about cover my hand, that were found in the now closed sand company on the edge of the Kinchafoonee Creek in Lee County. They were pristine too. Not a chip or break in any of them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2018)

That round little thing in the top left corner is a vertebrate fossil.


----------



## Russdaddy (Jan 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That round little thing in the top left corner is a vertebrate fossil.


 
It is, we found a few of those and just kinda lumped them in with the teeth. that top left corner is mostly whale bone, mouth plates from rays and vertebrae.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 9, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> From what I've read you don't find the big stuff on the beach. We were at Hilton Head and went to the Sand's beach at Port Royal. My daughter has an eye for them.
> 
> I was reading about sharks teeth in the areas and read a bit about finding Megalodon and other fossils in the rivers. I'm not sure why there is more in the rivers than in the ocean around these parts.
> 
> ...



Good read on the Meg man, he was a nut for diving in those currents and for where he would go. Too bad he lost his life.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 12, 2019)

My father said that when he was growing up in Burke County (Waynesboro), he had always heard that locals used to go to Briar Creek and sift for sharks teeth there, and he'd heard lots of stories about people finding them although he never laid eyes on any. 

Have any of y'all heard of people looking for and finding them that far north away from the coast?


----------



## GLS (Jan 13, 2019)

My wife is from Jefferson Co.  When she was younger she found fossilized sand dollars and sharks teeth near kaolin property.  Here's a link discussing marine fossils along the fall line:
https://kaolin.com/geology/index.htm


----------



## Tadder (Jan 14, 2019)

Them some nice uns, right there. We use to got too the beach when the kids were little and we'd find em every where back in the day. Kids love it. Went back last year for a day are 2 and only found 2 small ones. beach has changed a lot where we found em years ago. I remember 1 yr we found over a 1000 teeth in 1 wk. and help other folks find em too. If we had counted all those too we found close to 1200 that wk. It is very addictive, can't walk any beach now without taken a look for em.


----------



## Russdaddy (Jan 15, 2019)

I always walk looking down for triangles....Teeth near the coast and Points home in the mountains...


----------



## charlie81 (Feb 24, 2019)

Back in the late 80s I found a few in twiggs county on kaolin property... I was probably 8 or 9 at the time with a family friend. I really wish I could remember where that place is, Id like to take my kids there.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 24, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> My father said that when he was growing up in Burke County (Waynesboro), he had always heard that locals used to go to Briar Creek and sift for sharks teeth there, and he'd heard lots of stories about people finding them although he never laid eyes on any.
> 
> Have any of y'all heard of people looking for and finding them that far north away from the coast?



Briar creek is absolutely loaded with both sharks teeth and arra heads...best found by diving....so I hear.


----------

